
Why I Switched to Linux - darkduck
http://linux-news.org/index.php/2011/10/18/why-i-switched-to-linux/
======
moomin
I find it weird that people think there are a million ways in which Windows is
insecure when in reality there's exactly one: it's popular. Pretty much all of
the others are properties shared with every usable OS on the planet.

------
astine
This article is in desperate need of an editor... or at least a simple
proofread. There are a few weird formatting mishaps and at least a few
sentences that don't make any grammatical sense.

------
vacri
Pretty light-on article, but it reminds me of my first encounter with linux
around the turn of the century. Tried out (something), ran straight into
dependency hell.

Left it alone for several years. In 2005, tried out RedHat. Ran straight into
dependency hell.

In 2007 I started again... but by this time, Debian had matured the concept of
the package manager, and my biggest hurdle was defeated. Thank you, Debian :)

~~~
ax0n
FWIW, Debian's package manager (and its concepts of package repositories and
dependency resolution) hasn't changed much since I tried it in 2001 -- and
probably even earlier than that. Slackware and Red Hat were my first forays
into Linux, and the dependency hell you speak of was enough to drive me to
FreeBSD and OpenBSD in the late 1990s.

~~~
hollerith
Accidentally downvoted you while trying to upvote. Sorry.

------
skeptical
What's up with HN today, is it 2006 day?

I was curious about the contents of a post with this title could be, given
it's 2011. to my disappointment, there was nothing there that hasn't been
featured on this kind of posts back when they were popular.

~~~
gbog
Ok, but the reasons to prefer Linux still hold today, right?

